# Placer Nuggets



## sugianto (May 4, 2015)

Hope you enjoy the placer nuggets... 
My friend show me the picture from their gold hunting


----------



## justinhcase (May 4, 2015)

Would that I could ever find a stream like that.
Lovely find lucky gentlemen!


----------



## sugianto (May 4, 2015)

Yes, last time I heard, they got 61kilos of this stuff. :lol: 

Hopefully, I will get the same or better result, :lol:


----------



## macfixer01 (May 4, 2015)

The stuff that dreams are made of...


----------



## patnor1011 (May 4, 2015)

Can we know where it was found? Like Alaska, Guyana, Ghana....?


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (May 5, 2015)

i don't want to be a spoiler, but in my opinion, those rocks are bogus, if you look close, you will find several reasons, for starters, is uniformity of colour, second is size, so, , " just a thought " don't all get out of sorts. Cheers.


----------



## edsikes (May 5, 2015)

well bogus is a fine call to make if your not holding them in your hand, im not an expert but ive watched gold rush enough times that they look a whole lot like the nuggets you see john schnabel dump into the pan on the show... and the nuggets that fred dodge showed off that him and his brother got at carmacks creek... so... i wouldnt call bogus, id just enjoy the picture.... whether they are real or not, gold is still the stuff dreams are made of.


----------



## sugianto (May 6, 2015)

Hahaha, I wish I hold them in my hand too.
But, I think it is not a bogus, for it would be too strange and unbeneficial to make fake gold nuggets, hahaha.

Wish me luck, I am considering to go to the same area to make my fortune....


----------



## justinhcase (May 6, 2015)

sugianto said:


> Hahaha, I wish I hold them in my hand too.
> But, I think it is not a bogus, for it would be too strange and unbeneficial to make fake gold nuggets, hahaha.
> 
> Wish me luck, I am considering to go to the same area to make my fortune....


G.P.S. coordinates would be helpful :roll:


----------



## patnor1011 (May 6, 2015)

This is scam. 
Prove me wrong.

Simple google search reveal this picture is being used in baiting for potential investors to some mining venture in Indonesia. They are looking for 26.000$ roughly promising return of investment in 3 months with about 12k $ on top of that. 
There is gold in Indonesia however these nuggets do not look real, they used more images in their investor baiting and most of them look really awful. I do not think that gold nuggets will be flat on bottom. It look like alloy of some sort was poured to water and then either polished or painted. 

Have look yourself and tell me why this should look real.

Website with more images, the one used here is identical with one used there, it is just trimmed little bit.
http://fjb.kaskus.co.id/product/53eabaa8c3cb17691a8b4578/tambang-emas-tambang-rakyat

and images there lead to another similar bait page:
http://www.jualo.com/aceh/aceh-jaya/perhiasan/tambang-emas?


I am posting pictures of that website in case they decide to delete this post.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 6, 2015)

So to conclude, OP is either on the take or he is going to be scammed. No matter which of this is accurate, forum members can see how easily people can be quite easily fooled with fake gold and false dreams. 
:twisted: They should know better that posting such things on gold refining forum will be bad idea. People here are educated enough to do their homework before they jump on a greed train. 
Who in their right mind will be looking for 30k while finding 61 kilograms of gold :lol: :twisted: :lol: 
In this case - greed is bad for you.

And pictures of bait, one in original language one google translated.


----------



## heliman4141 (May 6, 2015)

edsikes said:


> well bogus is a fine call to make if your not holding them in your hand, im not an expert but ive watched gold rush enough times that they look a whole lot like the nuggets you see john schnabel dump into the pan on the show... and the nuggets that fred dodge showed off that him and his brother got at carmacks creek... so... i wouldnt call bogus, id just enjoy the picture.... whether they are real or not, gold is still the stuff dreams are made of.




That is a lot of bull bud,
Ive watched Gold rush & all the Gold recovery shows in Alaska this last season & what they ALL pull is mosty Gold dust & grains which gets weighed in at the end of the mining season, hundreds of ounces "sometimes" yes................ BUT, its not 24k obviously for one thing, so the true value has yet to even be established by an assay, but I never saw any huge nuggets EVER like in the pics. 
And here on this forum reality does matter IMHO unless its an intentional jest. I have real pics of my refined dust & my buttons I can show anytime to anyone who wants to see them. Its a LOT of hard work & time to do this even on a micro scale. :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Palladium (May 6, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAlLE55HW9g[/youtube]


----------



## patnor1011 (May 6, 2015)

I hate to educate scammers but they would be better off trying to peddle this.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPn6TDj1nmk[/youtube]


----------



## jason_recliner (May 6, 2015)

Well done Pat, for your detective work and calling out with compelling evidence what we all suspected.


----------



## Geo (May 7, 2015)

Don't feel bad if you were taken in, everyone wants to believe that people, all people are good at heart. Harold said it best, money never goes looking for people. If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. Anyone that has never seen true gold nuggets have no idea what they really look like and have only seen pictures of real nuggets. I have never seen a pile of gold nuggets that all the nuggets were the same color and texture. The metal is usually discolored and mottled because the content of the nuggets is different one from another. Someone who has actually seen a few would know how fake the pictures look. Even though nuggets wear with rounded edges, there will be sharp angles too. Gold needs to be exposed for quite some time to be worn rounded and very uniformed like in the picture. I'm with pat, the one picture with the pieces that are flat have been manufactured to look like nuggets and the other looks like painted rocks.


----------



## sugianto (May 7, 2015)

Wow, great search... How can you find the pics.
Yes, building dream with picture.

Better, considering the expedition, then....


----------



## its-all-a-lie (May 7, 2015)

sugianto said:


> Wow, great search... How can you find the pics.
> Yes, building dream with picture.
> 
> Better, considering the expedition, then....




Right click on the photo and select "search google for this image"


----------



## edsikes (May 8, 2015)

heliman4141 said:


> edsikes said:
> 
> 
> > well bogus is a fine call to make if your not holding them in your hand, im not an expert but ive watched gold rush enough times that they look a whole lot like the nuggets you see john schnabel dump into the pan on the show... and the nuggets that fred dodge showed off that him and his brother got at carmacks creek... so... i wouldnt call bogus, id just enjoy the picture.... whether they are real or not, gold is still the stuff dreams are made of.
> ...



than you will have to rewatch it because freddy dodge pulled out a few nuggets from carmacks that looked like baseballs. and they used to show a clip of john schnabel pouring out a bag full of flat nuggets into a gold pan showing them to todd hoffman. im gonna check youtube see if i can find that clip


----------



## edsikes (May 8, 2015)

edsikes said:


> heliman4141 said:
> 
> 
> > edsikes said:
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oTNkmw8Cy8 

from 9:30-9:45 he pours out the gold. the audio is on helium apparently... but you will see exactly what im referring to


----------



## galenrog (May 8, 2015)

I am constantly amazed that anyone who may want to learn anything about mining or gold would watch "Gold Rush".


----------



## edsikes (May 8, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=placer+gold+nuggets&biw=1920&bih=943&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=ZchMVfCRDoWxyATxh4DYBg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


viewing the images a lot of placer nuggets look clean and flat. and uniform in color as well...i never said that people werent using the photo for a scam. i just said dont automatically assume that the picture wasnt real nuggets at some point or another. the nuggets the guy on youtube was "making" actually didnt look genuine to me at all. so... they look like great stage props though


----------



## edsikes (May 8, 2015)

i dont watch it to "learn" about gold mining i watch it because its funny. my wife calls it my man soap opera. and i gotta say there is something to watching the cleanouts and seeing that beautiful gold being dried and weighed....


----------



## patnor1011 (May 8, 2015)

Flat. They are very much different and anyone will spot difference in a heartbeat. Scam gold is flat on one side (bottom) wheres flat nuggets were flat on both sides.
Also flat surface on scam was smooth when nuggets had rough/crystal like broken surface.


----------



## heliman4141 (May 8, 2015)

edsikes said:


> heliman4141 said:
> 
> 
> > edsikes said:
> ...




Your changing the subject, I said the OP posted nonsense & no I missed seeing any huge nuggets in the show. All I ever saw was infighting, bitching, machines breaking & stupidly long work hrs. Oh yes, and some Gold dust & grains weighed in at the end of the season which Ill add didn't have any huge nuggets in it. Now im not saying some bragging nuggets didn't get yanked but please don't tell me guys get monster nuggets by the panfull daily......................saved up over yrs. maybe, to be poured out of a bag.... sure I can accept that..
I quit watching most all those programs after the first season including the ones about guys crabbing on the Bearing Sea. Just shows of suffering for fast money...............

Dave


----------



## resabed01 (May 8, 2015)

GOLDbuyerCA said:


> i don't want to be a spoiler, but in my opinion, those rocks are bogus, if you look close, you will find several reasons, for starters, is uniformity of colour, second is size, so, , " just a thought " don't all get out of sorts. Cheers.



I thought the exact same thing the moment I clapped eyes on those pictures but I didn't want to be a negative nanny and kept quiet.


----------



## edsikes (May 8, 2015)

ok but the guy wasnt selling anything. he posted a pic that he thought someone had found. he wasnt offering them for sale, he was just showing off. no need to rake him over the coals for it. whether they are fake or not. none of us will ever have them in our hands to test them. and if they are fakes then they are pretty convincing fakes because they resemble the placer nuggets that i have seen. let the guy dream about gold in abundance, we all do....

but he stated that he wants to go and find gold more power to him, he didnt say he was buying into the indonesia scam... he said he was going wherever his buddy was, and mining for himself.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 8, 2015)

edsikes said:


> ok but the guy wasnt selling anything. he posted a pic that he thought someone had found. he wasnt offering them for sale, he was just showing off. no need to rake him over the coals for it. whether they are fake or not. none of us will ever have them in our hands to test them. and if they are fakes then they are pretty convincing fakes because they resemble the placer nuggets that i have seen. let the guy dream about gold in abundance, we all do....
> 
> but he stated that he wants to go and find gold more power to him, he didnt say he was buying into the indonesia scam... he said he was going wherever his buddy was, and mining for himself.


I don't think he feel bad about our discussion. His last visit was to post this...


sugianto said:


> Wow, great search... How can you find the pics.
> Yes, building dream with picture.
> 
> Better, considering the expedition, then....


Sounds to me that we saved a person from being scammed, apparently his "friend" wasn't such a close friend.
High five to everyone helping unravel this scam, especially to Patnor who found the pictures online!

8) 

Göran


----------



## macfixer01 (May 10, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> Sounds to me that we saved a person from being scammed, apparently his "friend" wasn't such a close friend.
> High five to everyone helping unravel this scam, especially to Patnor who found the pictures online!
> 
> 8)
> ...




FYI - I don't recall anymore where I first learned of it, but I have a handy browser extension installed called TinEye. It will find other instances of a picture on the internet, even if they've been cropped or resized, so that you can try to locate the original source photo and information about it. Strangely enough though when I just tried it here on the nugget picture it said it couldn't access the server. It appears Noxx may have unknown bots blocked here on the forum? I tried saving local copies of those nugget pictures and doing a drag and drop at the TinEye website, but the only one which came up with matches is the gold pan image that edsikes posted. Still it's a free and useful tool if anyone is interested?

http://www.tineye.com

macfixer01


----------



## sugianto (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi, everybody, sorry for long no reply.

We are exploring the new site and just started 5 days working. Must stop because approaching the moslem new year. But, we got 98,3gram. 
This time, it is my own picture. 

I believe, we can have better result after this.


----------



## sugianto (Jul 11, 2015)

I must thank everyone for all kind consideration and comment.

Firstly, a very close friend (Mr. A) ask me if I was interested to mine the alluvial gold. He did not have any experiences in gold mining or such things, but I have another friend (Mr. B) who has a long experience in alluvial gold mining. 
The first picture I got is from my first friend, Mr. A, who got the picture from his friend. I became very cautious after knowing that the picture might be a scam picture. But, anyway, I went to the location, 21km from the nearest village, and do some survey. I panned the sand and surprisingly, I got some (very) small gold flake. From that on, we prepare the equipment and started to do the small scale mining.

From the picture, the gold we found is mostly flake, thin flake.


----------



## sugianto (Jul 11, 2015)

I have some questions here. If anybody can help :lol: 

1. There are white shiny metallic pcs. It is non magnetic. It is heavy like gold. What is it?
2. Some gold is attracted to strong magnet. Why?
3. If most of the gold we got is flake, is it possible that bigger nugget or smaller pcs is not trapped and got away? We trapped the gold with sluice box and plastic carpet.

Need advices from the seniors, here.


----------



## jason_recliner (Jul 11, 2015)

Gold nuggets from the ground are not pure gold. Depending on your location, they're likely to be between 60 - 95%.
Iron, nickel and cobalt are all magnetic, in varying levels.


----------



## sugianto (Aug 1, 2015)

jason_recliner said:


> Gold nuggets from the ground are not pure gold. Depending on your location, they're likely to be between 60 - 95%.
> Iron, nickel and cobalt are all magnetic, in varying levels.



Do you think, wash the flake with nitrate might increase the purity of the gold?


----------



## geedigity (Aug 1, 2015)

sugianto said:


> jason_recliner said:
> 
> 
> > Gold nuggets from the ground are not pure gold. Depending on your location, they're likely to be between 60 - 95%.
> ...



Do you mean, nitric acid? If so, I would think not much, since the gold concentration is likely too high to effectively remove the base metals. Please feel free to correct me if I am wrong, but I think Hoke writes of this in her book (although not specifically of native gold flake)..


----------



## jason_recliner (Aug 2, 2015)

As this is on page 2, I missed associating it with the fakery on the first page, which was some time ago.

I'm still wary about whether you have gold. If it's significantly magnetic I'd be cautious about it being faked and even if it's real, I'd be considering whether the ground was "salted" for you. For it is rare that someone looks for people to come and dig where they have found gold. Next thing you know they will offer, since you have already dug some up yourself, to do it for you and you no longer need attend.

One of Harold's sage wisdoms is that gold does not go looking for people. Always assume someone wants to scam you.

If you really do have gold nuggets, then I am truly pleased for you. The best ways to tell what you have are to really have it assayed, or refine it.

Nitric acid alone will not raise the purity of gold nuggets, unless it's perhaps 6K or lower (quartered), in which case it will be reduce to powder. Hoke explains it, Chapter VI.


----------



## sugianto (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks for your kind words.

Yes, I admit I posted a picture for the nugget from a friend. After the chaos, I complained him, and he admitted he got the picture from another friend of him.

But, the later, is our own placer gold picture. Until now, I still do sluicing and collecting not much and are repairing the system.
I have read the hoke, yes, so, I think, I will sell the gold as it is. Maybe after make a dore bar by propane torch.


----------



## maynman1751 (Feb 28, 2016)

Good luck with your venture. Keep us apprised of your success.


----------



## sugianto (Mar 6, 2016)

I have make a new post:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=23557.

Thanks for your kind wishes.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Mar 6, 2016)

edsikes said:


> than you will have to rewatch it because freddy dodge pulled out a few nuggets from carmacks that looked like baseballs. and they used to show a clip of john schnabel pouring out a bag full of flat nuggets into a gold pan showing them to todd hoffman. im gonna check youtube see if i can find that clip



Flat nuggets. That's right, FLAT!

The way gold forms in quartz veins often creates flat gold. When it is washed out of the quartz veins during water run off, erosion, etc, gold will tumble in streams as it's flat and gets pushed around by the water quite a bit. While tumbling through a stream, it will fold upon itself, over and over and start to look like some placer nuggets that become rounded and thicker. Logically thinking, the flatter the gold is, the closer to a quartz vein it came from. Once a nugget has rounded enough, the water no longer can push it around as easy, and it will tend to settle.

Giant gold nuggets form in many different ways, but are far more rare because of the natural processes that create them. The water that they ended up tumbling in must be very fast moving, the gold veins would tend to be thicker to start with, and more gold available when the veins solidified after being pushed up through the strata. So many things must happen, and in the correct order for large gold nuggets to form, specially rounded nuggets, that it makes them incredibly rare, yet conversely, very easy to find.

The pictures shown don't look like gold nuggets to me, they look like painted or perhaps even clad. Not only this, but thinking about this logically, and considering how very rare large nuggets are, it seems to me that there should be far more smaller nuggets as well, the ration of small to large makes no sense at all. You might find one large nugget, and hundreds if not thousands of smaller gold nuggets. Yet it seems in this picture most of the nuggets are medium to large.

People want to believe anything that looks like gold, is. Gold fever is something that leads people to make terrible mistakes in investments, minding, refining all through the entire spectrum. Far better to be suspicious than to be excited, and to research these types of claims where someone is attempting to sell gold, or requesting an investment to obtain more. If it sounds too good to be true, that probably, most likely means it's not.

Scott


----------

